# Newbie...buying Used Or New 21rs



## ExpyAz (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi everyone, im a total newb looking for some helpful advice. I have been eyeing a 21RS that is being sold in RVtrader here in Arizona. According to the ad it is a 2003 Outback 21RS and it's being sold for 12000. My questions are as follows:

-Should I be worried about buying used or should I go new? Does this price sound reasonable for what they are asking?

-What should I look for if I do decide to buy a used model? What does insurance usually run on a rv?

- Last but not least, my TV should be plenty right? I have a 2004 Expedition, 5.4l, 2 wheel drive, tow package ,3.73ls diff with 16000 miles? At what point should I switch to synthetic oils if I decide to buy an TT?

Sorry for so many questions, I really appreciate anybody's help. Thanks


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You should have no problems towing with the Ford TV if you make sure you get the proper WD hitch and stay below your Gross tow weight.

It sounds like a good used price but a NEW one is only 4000 more and you get full piece of mind for the first year...

Is this the first trailer you have ever purchased? I ask that becuase once you have been a trailer owner for even a few short months you get pretty at spoting potential problems with used trailers... just like cars there are a host of things that could be worng.. or right about it...and things that can be hidden to a unspspecting buyer...

One thing about buying used though is from the second you sign the title its YOURS -- as is -- no warranty -- so I would make sure that I went over it with a fine tooth comb prior to purchase. If this was your first trailer then I would find someone knowledgeable to go with you to check the trailer out. Make sure you tow it at least to ensure that it tracks straight, fire up the appliances, ask to see all the appliances work, take a water hose and hose down the outside real well to see if it leaks -- the list could go on for pages...

If the person is trying to put one over on you then of course it does no good to ask him the tough questions because he will just fudge...my first question would be though -- Why are you selling it....???


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Check out this thread I started:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2997

Now, having bought a "lemon" before this Outback, thank God I bought it new and was able to work thru the dealer to make me happy about it. 
Remember that a TT is a home on wheels. There are LOTS of things that can go wrong in a home. plumbing, etc. Personally, I like the peace of mind knowing I have the back of the warranty/dealer if I'm at a campground and some plumbing breaks and floods the camper, (not an Outback, but a true story). So, really, it's a gamble. If your kewl with it, used is fine. If you want a worry free camping relaxing time, buy new. New is not saying it won't break, believe me. New is saying you have some piece of mind.
Bottom line, get an Outback, you won't look back. I just sit and stare at mine sometime like a lil schoolgirl








Oh, my Durango pulls that 21RS like a dream. Pulls great man. Find your tow weight for the tow vehicle and stay some below it. Mine is 7500 and the dry wt of the 21rs is 4300. Stay steady round 60 and you'll be fine. Get a good wdh/brake control and practice with em. 
And ASK US QUESTIONS!! We all share and learn together. This is the best forum out there.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I pull our 21rs with the expedition 5.4 and weight dist. hitch. Pulls like nothing is back there. Just bought ours and have used it twice.Could not be happier with it and would buy same again. Ours was below 16000 for an 05 with hitch and sway control.Getting a new camper with warranty and knowing it has not been abused might be worth the extra cost.Good luck


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

If you are not paying cash the interest rate you get for new VS used may make the $4000 difference allot closer. Add the warranty and some piece of mind and it might be dead heat. Consider all of the costs, not just the purchase price.

About synthetics. It is never to early to move to quality synthetic oils and gear lubes. Many new trucks are coming with synthetics from the factory. I am kind of weird about my oil so I change more than I need to and I often send it out to be analyzed. You can tell allot from the particles in a mechanical device. I prefer AMSOIL for everything, but there are other good ones out there. Be careful that you buy a true synthetic not a mix like Castrol Syntech

Just a few thoughts


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Ask lots of questions BEFORE YOU SIGN THE PAPERS. If they cannot explain it to your satisfaction or if you are the least bit suspicious WALK AWAY. There is always another trailer. I bought my 28BHS used and could not be happier. I bought mine through the dealer and let them negotiate themselves down. In the end my wife and I were having a private discussion about buying the extended warranty. I researched it and we came up with a price that was basically the cost of one major appliance. If they could get the price down to that level, for a seven year contract, we would buy it. At first they didn't bite and we didn't tell them what our threshold value was. They kept coming back and hit our price ($300 for a 7 year warranty).

Check the tires pretty closely. Make sure they are in good shape because they can get expensive. Ours showed more wear then I expected. They knocked off money from the price. The tires work just fine and we paid less.

Ask any question you can think of on this forum. Someone out there has the answer. Know as much as you can about the product before you arrive. Knowledge is POWER.

Reverie


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

It would be nice if you could buy used from a long time member on this form.

For example if you did a search on my ID you would just about be able to get a history of my camper and issues and fixes I have done.

Just be careful. My first camper had bad leak that was undetectable unless raining very hard. I learned this the hard way camping in it and being woken by a stream of water on my face.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I found a 2003 21 RS in excellent shape for 10,000. I have not used it yet but have tested everything and it seems to work just fine. Its been in the rain for the last week or so and nothing leaks. I had someone walk through the trailer with the owner to check everything very thoroughly. I was very fortunate that the unit was being used by a navy man and his family. I would check all the caulked areas, the roof, and all appliances very closely. Look for water stains on the walls and floor to determine if the unit has prior leaks which may or may not have been repaired. 
Good Luck.


----------



## ExpyAz (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the great advice, it will help us out alot. I will definately go and check out both new and used trailers .Since this would be our first trailer purchase, how much money can someone typically expect to knock off of a new trailer price, is it like buying a vehicle? I will probably go shopping this wekend , I will keep everyone posted on my findings. Thanks again.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

There are generally two ways to price an RV. First is 25-30% off of list depending on how far from the factories. Second is to find the cheapest on-line and use that as a bargaining tool. For Outbacks Lakeshore RV is normally the best price around. You can call them (if the price is not listed) and they will give you a price including shipping to your door. Take that price to the local dealers and start there. Good luck. Remember that knowledge is power. They NEED to sell you an RV to get paid, you do not NEED to buy one. You hold all the cards.

Jared


----------

